# black is back



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

just sharing this sling that a frend of mine ask me to make him






























Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

That is one sweet frame. What is the material?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks extremely comfortable  Also has a great shape with a punk attitude


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Smooth lines and curves


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice scorpion! What material?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very vey nice !!!!


----------



## sidehacker (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice. Good job.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm in love *_*


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## jeanettiah (Apr 29, 2016)

Very nice Remember our veterans Jonathan

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Tapatalk


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

theTurk said:


> Nice scorpion! What material?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wood with ply wood sir

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

That is a very clean Scorpion frame you have made.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

filipino_saltik said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice scorpion! What material?
> ...


that's a plywood frame? Do you have any details or pics on the build and finish?


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing when I read that is was plywood! Incredible finish! It certainly does not look like wood whatsoever!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

One of the more beautiful plywood slingshot I ever seen!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

WOW!!!


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

:bowdown:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd love to know how the OP got the finish on it. It's gorgeous.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks like pvc


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah, I too thought it was some sort of plastic... nice fat ergo beauty fo' sho'. Possibly the finish method is top secret. Whatever, its got my attention for future builds but with slotted fork tips for easy no tie, and one more finger groove sorta like Bill Hays' model Harpy which SOMEDAY I will clone (giving Bill full credit). I'm getting sort of slow on making new frames since I've about enough.

Below is the Harpy template with my slot mod for no tie banding...similar in silhouette to your post, black is back.

Nice job..whomever will be the recipient ought to be extremely happy!!!


----------



## Kyle (May 17, 2012)

That's soooo sexy! I'd love to buy one ;o


----------

